# Megaman 2&3: 2P co-op



## gbaboxds (Jan 19, 2009)

Lots of people go through the trouble of editing sprites or whatever in megaman, sonic, and mario, yet nobody ever seems interested to play them.  But someone is turning F-Zero for the snes into a 2P game. And they are successful at it. Check it out: http://fzerovs.blogspot.com/ (just news and videos, this is not a link to a rom). Even the guy who is working on Mario Fusion (I'm sure many have heard of it) - he is another one who is very successful at it. It is popular and many want to play his game. These people think outside the box.

Why hasn't someone made Megaman 2P? And I don't mean like super mario where you take turns. I mean co-op like contra. Think about it, a color swap of the Blue bomber.  Leave all the game music, sounds, enemies, and stages alone, just make 1st player is Red megaman, and 2nd player is green megaman. The greatest megaman games of all time shared with your friends.....

AND any turn-based or co-op 2P game (nes, snes) can be played and shared with a friend online through Kaillera.

This idea is better than any of these titles below. Think of how many Megaman fans there are. VGMusic.com - most of the sequencers there love megaman more than any other game.

And nobody has thought of this but me?????????????
Think of how many 1Player games would be even awesomer 2Players. Come on someone....


LOOK AT these fake megaman titles below you can play:
Megaman - Wily's Conquest V0.46 by Clomax Dominion        
Megaman 1977        
Megaman 9 Demo 1 NTSC        
Megaman 9 Demo 1 PAL        
Megaman 9 Demo 2 NTSC        
Megaman 9 Demo 2 PAL        
Megaman Alpha        
Megaman Bad Hair Day        
Megaman by Googie        
Megaman Double Team 3        
Megaman EX V1.0 by The Elite Hacking Force        
Megaman II - The Revenge of the Eight Robot Masters        
Megaman II Remix        
Megaman II Semi Evil 
Megaman III Challenge Stage 1        
Megaman III Enhanced        
Megaman in Icarus World        
Megaman in the Mushroom Kingdom           
Megaman IV - Gadget Master        
Megaman Jet Demo by Chris Covell        
Megaman NEO        
Megaman Plus 3        
Megaman Plus by Hyper MM Z        
Megaman Plus V1.0 by Clomax Dominion        
Megaman Showdown I        
Megaman Showdown VI        
Megaman UDX        
Megaman Ultra              
Megaman V Debug        
Megaman V Fly by Matrixz        
Megaman V Random Palette by Matrixz        
Megaman V Remix by Matrixz        
Megaman V Showdown by Matrixz        
Megaman V Time Attack V0.311 by Matrixz           
Megaman Vortex Old Demo ReReleased        
Megaman Wily's Conquest 2 v0.71b


----------

